# Quick Help



## 93fuelslut (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/darkdroid-rom-d3/177301-rom-darkdroid-0-991-10-26-11-a-7.html
cant find the zip for dark droid in my bootloader..
heres what i posted in another forum for dark droid

i was gonna run steel droid but says i have to run rsd lite and my pc wants to be gay and not open it...7zip wasnt to help full


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to droid 3 thread.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Nov 4, 2011)

OK I got everything... now I just need to flash the rom zip since I dl it....but how do I flash it


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Boot into your recovery.
Wipe all then choose install zip. Navigate to where it is and select.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Nov 4, 2011)

Says file empty...installation aborted...I'll just redownload


----------

